# epson l130 Printer setting



## cham123 (Jan 6, 2019)

hello,
I have epson L130 inkjet printer with sublimation ink.
but I have got low color quality print on transfer paper. 
I want to know what are the settings for get high color quality print.
Hope your help.
Thanks,
Cham.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Make sure you are using the ICC profile supplied by your ink manufacturer.


----------

